# Cwm Boot Loot



## mk3890 (Nov 20, 2011)

So I was doing some updates. I updated CM7 over a stock ROM and it worked all fine and dandy, but I was trying to put the Google Apps on but couldn't get into CWM anymore so I flashed CWM via Odin. At that point I was stuck at The Cyanogen Mod loading screen. So I tried to use Odin to flash back to a stock ROM.

Now I'm stuck in a CWM loop. When CWM (version 4.0.1.0 if that matters) comes up it gives me the error

E: Can't mount /cache/recovery/command
E: Can't mount /cache/recovery/log
E: Can't open /cache/recovery/log
etc....

The really odd thing is that when I hold down the 3 button combo I never get the "Samsung" that usually flashes anymore. I can still get into Download Mode and Recovery mode when I want to, but using odin to go back to a stock ROM no longer works I just get booted back to CWM.

If it matters at all, it seems like I can mount everything but cache and datadata

I can't seem to find many posts that deal with this issue...anybody have any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

are you using the pit file w/ repartition checked when odining back to stock? also you can pull your sd card put it in a card reader and back everything up...then either repartition it from the pc or cwm. if that still don't work then its time for a new sd card. preferably a class 6 or higher. don't go any bigger than 16gb.


----------



## mk3890 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah just tried with the pit file and repartition checked and no sd card still nothing. That locks me out of recovery too...if i want to get back into CWM i have to flash without repartition checked and then flash CWM again, but that doesn't really do anything for me.


----------



## zeruth (Nov 22, 2011)

To fix your phone, your probably gonna have to use heimdall.

Google "EB01 fascinate heimdall package"
You will still need atlas v2.2.pit

Follow ALL instructions carefully, it WILL work.

You need libusb drivers for heimdall to see your fascinate.

I have bricked my fascinate at least 7 different ways and heimdall never fails, screw odin.


----------



## mk3890 (Nov 20, 2011)

Heimdall worked on the first try.

Used these instructions: http://www.galaxyforums.net/forum/samsung-fascinate-hacking/2301-simple-step-step-odin-heimdall-recovery-how-unbrick-your-fascinate.html

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## zeruth (Nov 22, 2011)

No problem


----------

